# PART 2 Can't Figure It Out Looks worse



## olives1 (May 20, 2008)

Hmm not sure but today it looks worse from post with photo yesterday  ppm is reading 106 temp 71 room temp 75 ph 6.5 trying to get it down still to like 5.8 no nutes in there i run 3 part GH went from 1ml per gal to 1.5 ml per gallon and thats when it started so i emptied flora kleen and put new tap water distilled ppm of tap water out faucet is 64ppm  dont wanna wreck other ladies in there is it gonna come around or ditch it


----------



## Growdude (May 20, 2008)

The leaves will never repair themselves and most likely will dry up and die.
Look at new growth and any unafected leaves to see if your problem is fixed.

Looks like heat stress by the way.

What was the ppm of your nutes when you went to 1.5 ml per gallon?


----------



## olives1 (May 20, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> The leaves will never repair themselves and most likely will dry up and die.
> Look at new growth and any unafected leaves to see if your problem is fixed.
> 
> Looks like heat stress by the way.
> ...


   I didnt have a ppm meter then just got one in  When i was using 1ml per gallon of 3part GH had no problems till i bumped it up to 1.5ml per gallon and it holds 14 gallons so total of each nute was 21ml grow / 21ml bloom / 21ml floramicro and before i put that in did a rez change with plain tap water at 64ppm ran flora kleen for 2 hrs took out as much water as i could and refilled with tap distilled and added new nutes.  Will this effect others in bubbler with htis one looking like this   Would like to use the lucas forumla but not sure with tap water


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

yeah looks like heat stress, you might want to monitor the temps for a couple days to be sure it dose not spike at a certain time of day...


----------



## olives1 (May 20, 2008)

i have never set my heater over 75 just dropped it to 70 it comes on auto when temp drops this is only one doing it out of 24 though this problem happend when i had fluro on it 4 40 watts 6inches away did not even have mh on i just turned on yesterday and i have it 24inch away from canopy


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

So is the new growth at the top look nice and green?


----------



## olives1 (May 20, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> So is the new growth at the top look nice and green?


  here is post of it yesterday http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25996  and picture in this post is today cant really tell i think worse i dont want this to effect the others in bubbler shades of green are light in some spots of others in system as shown in photos today


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

How old are they and what kind of system they in, pictures?


----------



## olives1 (May 20, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> How old are they and what kind of system they in, pictures?


  Clones they were cut around april 20th rooted in rockwool made a bubbler 14gal with 4 air stons for them april 30th they were put in there bascailly a rubbermaid long and deep clear one have black plastic bags covering sides so no light and drilled holes in top to hold 3&quot; net pots they have been feed a total of 3 times 2 times 1ml per gal and 1 time 1.5 ml gallon 3 part GH so thats 24ml per gallon last feed for each part photos are above in this post lights are out now cant take none of system cant really see it anyway with canopy covering on top and black garbage bags around sides  I have a aeroflo in flower room gonna fill them with was gonna put them in this week but now i dont know and wanna use lucas forumula but i use tap water seems easy with gh3 part  They have long roots on all


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

ok soo i had a very very nice looking plant growing and it was starting to build a little bit of fungus around the edges of the pot(not the plant but the actual pot it's growing in.) Hawaii is very humid soo i guess that has to do with the fungus. so i made a transplant to put new soil in and fertalizer. but now 10 hours after transplant, the stem is fine and still shoots up in the air, but all the leaves off the stem are falling down and not sticking straight out like before..... What should i do? not enough water? bad transplant? PLZ HELP ME


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

How big is the plant? Those leaves might not be getting light so they dry up and dye. Its perfectly normal...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

And if they are wilted it could be heat stress or lack of water, but could also be too much water.


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

it's about 3 maybe 4 inches tall. i have it under a florescent 24/7... so maybe not enough water?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

Just water with plain 6.0PH water.. till the problem is fixed.. Are your leaves showing spots?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

I usually don't start neuts for 2 weeks and when i do i go 1/8th strength thin 1/4 thin 1/2 thin  full


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

pictures of problem....


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

no spots.


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

and i'm using organic soil with seabird gauno as fertilizer... again everything was great until now. 10 hours after transplant..... do the pictures indicate lack of water?


----------



## olives1 (May 20, 2008)

Yes they need water bad


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

More pics of set up


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

ok so its not the neuts. It could be your temps, PH, or lack of water. Just water her and see what happiness..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

When you transplant you want to not give it neuts for a couple days. And as soon as you transplant make sure to give it a good watering..


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

how much water should i add. in the top two pictures all the dark soil is water i added about 15 minutes ago when i reed the forum....


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

should i remove the neuts now? and re water?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

Well you want to slowly water it till it seeps out the bottom, make sure to have a dish to catch the water so it can be sucked right back up... And thats it. As soon as you see the top soil getting dry stick your finger in to see if its moist at all. I usually water every other day or every day, but every soil and pot needs diff..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

You can still go with neuts but are you alternating water neuts water neuts....?


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

i'm sorry first plant.. what does alternatin water neuts mean?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

With soil you want to Water once thin Feed thin Water thin feed and so on..
Which means when it need to be watered, you water it with plain ol 6.0PH water, and once its time to get watered again you water it with your nutrients adjusted to 6.0PH and you just keep going till its finished..


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

ok thank you man i'm going to go water this how you said and we'll go from there... judging by the pictures. do you think it has a chance to be revived?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

o ya bro, MJ is a strong plant... You just don't want to stress it too much while its so small.. Patience too bro, don't over water and don't under water. Heres a lil trick, after you water it, pick up the container and memorize about how heavy it is. So if you go and pick it up and its way lighter its prob about time to water..


----------



## olives1 (May 20, 2008)

Bought some b-1 red  do you think it might be good to folir feed it?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

If you want to. Its all up to personal preference. I personally don't like to folige feed.. I would just mix it with my water.. Start small..


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

thanks man for all the help. i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 20, 2008)

K bro, any moor Qs just PM me...


----------

